# Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss!



## koslowski (22. September 2011)

*Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss!*

Moin zusammen,

vorgestern hab ich von Alternate meinen neuen PC bekommen:


> 1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 Turmkühler
> 1 x Int Core i7-2600K 3400 1155 BOX
> 1 x Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Gehäuse
> 1 x MSI P67A-GD80 (B3) P67 FRG SA
> ...



Über ne externe Festplatte ohne eigenen Stromanschluss wollte ich Daten hineinkopieren.
Die Festplatte habe ich im USB3-Anschluss auf der Frontseite des Gehäuses eingestöpselt.
Das klappte aber nicht so recht, deshalb habe ich auf den USB2-Anschluß daneben gewechselt. Das ging dann mit dem kopieren.
Gleichzeitig kam diese Meldung vom System:


> Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss
> Ein USB-Gerät funktioniert nicht richtig und hat die Energiegrenzwerte seines Hubanschlusses überschritten. Sie Sollten dieses Gerät entfernen.


Der Geräteort ist fett markiert.
Ein Unterpunkt zu: Renesas Electronics USB 3 HUB (vier Anschlüsse)
Drei mal steht da _Nicht verwendeter Anschluss_ und einmal fett markiert* Unbekanntes USB-Gerät*.

Empfehlung: Gerät entfernen und auf zurücksetzen klicken.

Die Meldung kommt immer wieder.

Was kann ich tun um das zu beheben?
Für Hilfe wäre ich euch dankbar!


----------



## onslaught (22. September 2011)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss!*

ich würd die platte nochmal am USB3 port anschließen, und dann "sicheres entfernen" aktivieren. nicht einfach den stecker ziehen.


----------



## Combi (22. September 2011)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss!*

das heist nicht,dass der sataport zuviel strom hat,sondern dass die externe hd zuviel strom saugt und der port den strom nicht liefern kann...
geh mal in die systemsteuerung und schau unter energieoptionen ob du da im menue den modus auf aus oder maximum stellen kannst..
dann dort im untermenue..sataports..stromsparmodus auf -aus-  stellen..
am besten alles auf maximum stellen..


----------



## koslowski (22. September 2011)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss!*

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 

Ich wußte bisher gar nicht wo man da überall was ausstellen und maximieren kann , z.B. bei USB auch.
Hab jetzt alles auf Maximum und Energiespardingens überall auf aus gestellt.
Bin jetzt mal gespannt.

@onslaught Ich hab den PC runtergefahren bevor ich den Stecker gezogen habe.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. September 2011)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss!*

wenn der hub aktiv ist, einfach mal das netzteil anschließen, wenn er was taugt hat sich das unterspannungsproblem dann auch erledigt 
wenn man zu viel spannung von den internen usb ports abgreift kann man sich das motherboard rösten, aber das sollte aber erst bei mehreren externen hdd passieren nicht bei einer


----------



## koslowski (22. September 2011)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss!*

danke für deine Tips! 



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> wenn der hub aktiv ist, einfach mal das netzteil anschließen, wenn er was taugt hat sich das unterspannungsproblem dann auch erledigt
> wenn man zu viel spannung von den internen usb ports abgreift kann man sich das motherboard rösten, aber das sollte aber erst bei mehreren externen hdd passieren nicht bei einer



Naja, externe Festplatten nehme ich nur zur Datensicherung her, oder in dem Fall zum Einspielen von Daten auf den neuen PC.
Hab mir auf jeden Fall ne externe USB 3-Platte mit extra Stromversorgung zugelegt. Dann geht die DS flotter.


----------

